# New (to me) Amp Day! - Yamaha G100-212



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Just picked up an absolutely excellent Yamaha G100-212 off Kijiji yesterday.

Stellar cleans, masses of power and headroom. Pots all in great shape, grille cloth intact. One small tear in the tolex, but otherwise in nearly showroom condition.

$150 for an amp that can go toe to toe with a Twin or a JC120!


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Just turned it up to 3 in my basement...damn that's loud.

Cool feature - a preset volume. If you plug a footswitch into the 1/4" jack in the back, the preset volume control on the faceplate becomes active. Clean boost for leads, built right into the amp!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

In 76 I picked up a G50-410 for around $400.. You are right about the cleans being solid. Was even acceptable with a bit of distortion dialed in. Back then, tube amps were not in vogue, being prone to repairs and expensive tube replacements. Hey, that's what the salesman told me...must be true! I see them for sale every now and then and I get tempted to try it out.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a G30-112 that I've owned since the late 70's - hated it for years because it didn't have that "tube" sound, but I love it now. As you say, super clean, powerful, and super-robust.

Also, I recently picked up a B50-115, which I also love - except that it weighs a ton. (I bought it on the assumption that I would never have to move it - but it turns out that bass players are way more popular than guitar players!)


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a G50 210. It has been used and abused but still worked last time I plugged it in.


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

In my teens I had a G100-412. It was ridiculously loud. Also ridiculously heavy. Great at hi-fi cleans; I sold it to a keyboard player.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Merlin said:


> Just turned it up to 3 in my basement...damn that's loud.
> 
> Cool feature - a preset volume. If you plug a footswitch into the 1/4" jack in the back, the preset volume control on the faceplate becomes active. Clean boost for leads, built right into the amp!


Now THAT'S cool!

I have a Ultimate Attenuator that has a dual volume set-up that I can do the same thing with, but to have that built-in?? Awesome!!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I picked up a G100 head last weekend for $50. It needed a reverb pan and a new pot for the preset volume, but I installed that this afternoon, and it works all tickety boo. This is the single-channel model, that has reverb, tremolo, "distortion" and a variable bright control, in addition to the preset volume thing. It seems to work fine and the reverb and tremolo are pleasing. The only thing is the output level seems conspicuously tame. I'm thinking the input transistors are offspec somehow, since there is no clipping from the distortion circuit. Apart from that, nice amp. I was auditioning it through an Eminence Legend 12".

I see on the inside that there are some unused chassis holes for additional uninstalled controls. I'm wondering if I could put something else footswitchable in there, like maybe a phaser.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

My main "go to"amp is the Yamaha B -100 212 ( twin copy).
Solid, reliable & takes pedals well. Don't want to say what I picked it up for, In case I sell at a later date!( I was dirt cheap!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


----------

